# Getting a pup to sleep alone at night



## thomsonambra (Apr 14, 2013)

We have a lovely new puppy. On the first night I got him settled in his bed with a blanket from his mother. I slept near him on a sofa so he could see me. 
Every time he came to find me I told him to go back to his bed which he did.

If I wasn't in the room he was not happy, whining and barking which I expected.
Last night was better, he only woke 2 times. My husband slept in the same room as him but had no physical contact with the pup. 

Does anyone have any tips so we an get back into our own bed again.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

My trainer suggested sleeping on the sofa with the puppy in his bed/crate beside you the first two nights - so he knows you are there. Then gradually move the grate/bed further and further away from you. Some people do this with the bed in their bed room beside the bed - but then don't be surprised if he expects to sleep near your bed in future.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm no help. I'd just suggest your bed is the best place for a Vizsla. But I'm a bit weird and my pups sleep on or in the bed and always have. If it's cramping your nocturnal activities, just ramp it up to house sex. I always found the kitchen was the best place at parties   

So... did I miss it or haven't you posted pics of your new baby yet? There's are member constructed (read completely made up by a weird minority) forum rules you know on not posting pics of gorgeous little puppies............


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Both mine sleep in the Logger with me ;D

and there better then great warm heating blankets 

Willow just 11 weeks settling in plays some WCW and smack down for about 10 minutes then gurrs like a baby on my chest

Big Rud takes his spots He earned it 8)


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Olive sleeps in her crate next to our bed - she loves her crate now as that is her space and she is tucked in every night. 

She comes into bed with us for cuddles in the morning. 

I would do what the others say and just gradually move him away from you each night. I am not a 'you must have a crate' person but they are good at keeping pup where you want them to be.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ozkar cut right to the chase!

We tried to get our boy to sleep in his crate at night and even had it in our room so he knew we were there. Despite being so close he still screamed bloody murder so after a week or two we gave up and let him sleep in our bed for our sanity. (Plus I hated him being so far away). Just a few months ago he started to become independent and sleep on the floor/in his bed away from us, although he comes to sleep with us at some point during the night and is always there for snuggles when we wake up.

If you are opting for the crate others have suggested putting a blanket over the crate to make them feel more enclosed and secure. There will absolutely be yelping/barking/screaming as your pup adapts but the blanket may be helpful for you.

Also...let's see some pictures!! ;D


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't imagine not having him in bed with me. He's just so **** cute and cuddly. How could you not want this?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

OK now.... the above generally is all good and fun but only after the dog has been trained and rank has been thoroughly established. 

*Please do not make fun of new dog owners and make them spoil their dog as it will become big and unruly later.*

Crate is necessary! This has been discussed previously, a lot.
Placement of the crate is critical as well. Many powerful dominant dogs cannot sleep in the same room... Vizsla, for the most part, mentally thrives when it's near the pack leaders. 

We placed a large wire crate by the side our bed in the master and the dog has not made any noise at night since day one. I have used the crate as training aid since day one. 
At two years old the dog has earned the right to spend time as it pleases outside the crate but will not whine if I close the gate.
The crate is the ONLY place the dog can truly rest, otherwise it will be shifting and turning and not sleeping well in bed with you.

Studies have proven, owners who sleep with pets actually sleep less deep and not sleeping properly is on par with drunk driving in the morning, in some cases.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I started with Ruby as I meant to go on, she had a mattress/dog bed on the kitchen floor. Howled till about 3 am but I knew she'd been fed, watered and had been to the toilet. It worked with the kids to let them cry through it and not give into every whim (obviously kids didn't sleep on kitchen floor lol). What I didn't expet when I got up after Ruby's first night was that she'd actually got out of the catflap and into the garden and was probably howling to get back in the house, luckily she'd made a nest amongst some dust sheets in my outhouse and slept there. I sealed that catflap up asap and within 2 nights she was sleeping right through without a sound.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Data LOVE your work and efforts Data number 1

and respect you number 2 ;D

You ever gone 11 straight hours drills in your brain finally begging them to stop and yes in the brain you must stay awake and they command you to move your feet blink a eye and much more?

I have faced 3 of these and about 25 other mayor operations just to try to hang on and fight on some for less

they cannot even use my groin anymore Used up

arteries in your arms replaced?

Ever have a mass pulled out of your pec not even a pain med ?

Do You have a Pec deck LOL ;D

commanding the weenies hurt me some fun

or Hit the Jungle Juice that kills most they call treatments?

I have and 100 more the risks were high and they did some damages So What 

Its very tough work

I am less then one percent of these that live on and each one took for a War machine I built and no Roids or cheating man sweat 6 and 7 hours a day age 8 on

What you said in most is truth for the norm yes 

But Not My truth

My mates aide my sleep and I need them by my sides each night

You go in hit that steel cold dark table Your It

You Fight or you die

my stack decks year 12 some Hospitals have called me the freak and the king of pain

I just say I am trying and all the nurses who take a peek at Swedish beef and trust me they still do

I command one thing

Fat Purses ;D 

This is not apples to apples and I cowboy up

they make my pain less

they make each new day earned a new blessing

and they Give so much more then any human gave me waring the globe

My answer my life

My mates sleep with me I need them

Nordic and Hugs
Warrior


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Amazing, Guinness material .... 

No pec deck LOL, Olympic free weights and bench gathering dust for 17 years and counting. 
Didn't know about krill oil 18 years ago. 

Everything happens twice... Once in the mind once in reality. You must have a very strong warrior mind - 

How is Rudy today?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Crate, only let him out after 4 hours even if he cries. At 4 hours if he's up, take him to pee, no baby talk or playtime it's all business at night. Miles slept though night after a week or 2. 

Now at 16 months old, this is what has happened though ;D He knows that he's only allowed up if we put the black sheet over the bed. 

Of course after proper crate training. He sleeps in crate when we travel.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

datacan said:


> OK now.... the above generally is all good and fun but only after the dog has been trained and rank has been thoroughly established.
> 
> *Please do not make fun of new dog owners and make them spoil their dog as it will become big and unruly later.*
> 
> ...


OK...for some balance now............................. Allowing a Vizsla to sleep with you does not effect them in any negative way. Nor does it encourage, facilitate, or bring on any additional aggressive tendencies. 

Training is the answer to ensuring your dog does not get out of control and having it sleep in, or on your bed has nothing to do with it. If your going to have an aggressive dog that tries to dominate you, your going to have it regardless of where it sleeps. 

My comment, while it was mixed with some humour, is not to be taken trivially nor deemed a method to create an aggressive dog or perhaps even one which wants to rule your household. I stand wholeheartedly by my comments and would challenge the thinking behind Datacan's comment that it will RUIN your dog.

Yes, this person is a new member. However, I take umbrage at Datacan stating it will Ruin a dog. That's just fearmongering. Repetition and consistency are what will determine how the dog's dominance levels manifest themselves, not where it sleeps.............

Carry on.............


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D
I can tell with absolute certainty, you OZ, can make a whole lot of money training dogs... 
Not many of us earthlings can achieve such dizzying heights... we need all the expert help, advice and training aids we can get our hands on... ;D

I don't think too many fist time dog owners have any clue what to do with even a small dog once it reaches 6 months. The Vizsla is a medium size dog and some can stand up to a bigger dog like a Doberman if it has to.

Quote from Leerburg:
_"Almost all new dog owners try and take the dog out of the crate too soon. There is no reason to allow a dog to have the run of the house until it is an adult. I would never do it. The only time the dog should be out of the crate is when you have your eyes on him. When that is not possible – he should be back in the crate."_

On Housebreaking:
http://leerburg.com/housebrk.htm

On Socialization:
http://leerburg.com/socializepuppies.htm

*GOD BLESS THE WORKING GSD! GOD BLESS THOSE WHO HANDLE THEM!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hPJPE9oNN7A


----------



## thomsonambra (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies. 
Things have been great. He is sleeping all night now in the kitchen. 
He has a bed in a run, last night I closed the door to the run , my other half lets him out at 2 am for a wee, he goes straight back in his bed and to sleep then I get up at 5.30 to let him out again.

He really is a lovely dog. I will try to work out how to post a picture. 
So far he is the best decision we have made as a family..


----------



## Chicago Cooper (Apr 28, 2013)

Our 9 week old v responded very well to being in our room and putting a blanket over his cage. But the first two weeks were rough!!


----------

